# Dalmation Molly Pregnant



## SkylarrRyann

I always ook in tank, and my Dalmation Molly is getting more and more pregnant!! Bigger and bigger she gets, and tonight I took some pics and want to know what you all think. I think she could pop tonight. The reason why I'm asking is because I put her in the breeder thing inside my tank, and I don't want to stress her out if it is too early, but GOD she looks like she's about to pop. Any suggestions about how long she is and when to expect her delivery, so she don't get stressed?


















































































Thanks for your help!!!
<333

EDITED::: I've just looked at these pics close up and photobucket really blows them up! There is a few green spots on her also...dos anyone know what this is? None of my other fish have it...

EDITED::: June 18, 2009 Looked in the breeder this morning and lo and behold there were 50+ babies and momma's looking at me with what looks like a HUGE smile!! She knew I was proud of her! Pics are posted at the end of all the other messages in a new post!!


----------



## ronnfive

By the looks of it, my estimate is 4-5 days max. Throw in some plants inside your breeder box, more plants equals more babies, i would recommend hornwort for floating plants. Do not move her again, just wait until she finished unloading. Also dim lighting helps a lot, let her rest in her breeder box one day after she drops. In other words no male for one day.^^

Hope this helped!
Ronn


----------



## N0z

i have bread many live bearers and i just keep the pregnant fish in my tank and the babys i have seen my fish try the baby fish but they always just spit the fish back out and its fine oh and i have a lot of cover for my baby fish like plants rocks wood etc


----------



## Guest

i agree with Ron on this one. 5 days to 7 tops. i dont think putting her in a breeder is goin to help her much. these things are known to cause stress and mollys are highly susepetable to death during birth. i suggest a quick move to a smaller tank where she can have her fry in peace and you can raise them in there. 

N0z,

am not sure about what you saying coz in my experience of keeping fishes, if the fry can fit in the mouth of any fish, its a meal, if the fishes are hungry, the frys are just another snack to them, but yes, you having provided them with shelter to hide is good since the fry have an uncanny ability to hide well.


----------



## N0z

i know all the stuf i put in there is good cover for the fry thats why i done it lol  and i have had many fish that try eat some fry but spit them back out for some reason (i think they dont like the taste.)oh and the fry survive ^^


----------



## Guest

thats really weird cos i have never seen that happen and i have kept and bred all sorts of live bearers from guppys to swordtails in the last 15 years. i still have a few swordtails and guppys left in the 12 gallon tank that i have  your fishes must really have a picky sense of taste N0z to spit a fry back out.


----------



## SkylarrRyann

Do you know what those green spots might be on her? To the naked eye and the undoctored pics you can't see the little green spots, but once I posted them here (through Photobucket) it blew them up really huge and I spotted the little green spots. It doesn't affect her and she seems content in the breeder because the male mollies are constantly trying to mate with her and I think she was more stressed out with that than the breeder. Seemed she was getting pissed off at the male. Heck I would be too if I was being molested and practically raped by a male when I was about to give birth.


----------



## SkylarrRyann

*New babies that were born June 18, 2009*

Aren't they so cute!!! I'm so excited!! 50+ babies!


----------



## pumpkin14

Congrats, Skylar! You were lucky to get her in the breeding box in time... my Platy decided to give birth while I was at the movies a few nights ago, so I was only able to save three fry. The rest were fish food.


----------



## SkylarrRyann

I am so sorry to hear that Pumpkin...I've had her in the breeding box for 4 days before she had them. The male mollies were always trying to get her and causing her stress something awful. Heck I wouldn't want to be molested or raped only days before I gave birth. It was a break for her to be in the breeder box anyways. She seemed content in there away from the guys at the same time. So I guess it was a win win situation.


----------



## SkylarrRyann

Now that they are born, I think I'm going to put the fish from to 20 gallon into the 75 and let the babies grow up in the 20 for now. Until they get big enough to sex and sell them.


----------



## rskb3467

congrats on the fry! they are soo cute!!


----------



## rskb3467

I just noticed ur other post...are the dalmation fry the clear ones and the black one from ur other molly? I found 7 mystery fry a few weeks ago and I am not sure if they are dalmation molly, swordtail or platy, butthey look exactly like the clear ones! that would be soo cool!! so far any platy fry I've had have been orange or red


----------



## SkylarrRyann

rskb3467 said:


> I just noticed ur other post...are the dalmation fry the clear ones and the black one from ur other molly? I found 7 mystery fry a few weeks ago and I am not sure if they are dalmation molly, swordtail or platy, butthey look exactly like the clear ones! that would be soo cool!! so far any platy fry I've had have been orange or red



All of the babies came from the dalmation molly. One mommy to all!! Gosh she was huge!! Gotta llove the babies!!


----------

